
Fractions of a Pixel: Subpixel Text Rendering - joshuacc
http://blog.jmockups.com/2010/12/fractions-of-a-pixel-subpixel-text-rendering/
======
chc
I think this is more a matter of system font rendering algorithms. Pixel font
sizes are translated into calls to the underlying text renderer in whatever
units it uses (almost certainly points). Fractional pixels are possible
because fractional points are possible.

